# Help! African Cichlid issue. Sick!



## Erotik (Jul 11, 2010)

So, I got a baby Albino Greshakei about 2 months ago. Normally, he is a very active and healthy looking fish. The only thing I have always noticed about him is that he BARELY grows. All of my other Africans are very healthy and growing at a great pace. Two other African babies that I bought with him are now twice his size (but different type of African). The size issue didn't bother me until today I thought it could have something to do with what's now going on with him..

He is breathing very heavily and has a white stringy/cottony looking poo hanging from him. He's hiding in the back of the tank, and I'm worried. 

I do water changes regularly. This tank is VERY healthy so it scares me that this is happening. All of the other fish are breathing normal and eating like pigs as usual.

I heard it could be constipation but I don't know. Any ideas? Please help! What should I do?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Put in hospital and treat for internal parasites. Metronidazole from SeaChem or other brand (Flagyl) in food or a medicated food. Prazi-Pro or jungle fizz-tabs in the water. Its not definitive, but a parasite in its gut eating the food before the fish can digest it would slow growth and cause weird poo. These things are present in all wild fish and fish's immune systems can deal with some. But they spread in the poo, so isolate the affected fish so it doesn't spread.


----------

